# 1974 must have been a tough year...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank goodness for interweb statistics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where in the world do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

All those years working for the guvmint.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel so fortunate that I never did.


----------

